# Electric Blue Acara Tank Mates



## Norm (Feb 11, 2012)

Good day all

It's been quite awhile since I have been on this forum but when I am on I haven't been disappointed.

Question:-

I have six 2" Zebra Obliquidens in a 90 gallon tank and I have a chance to pick up a pair or so of Electric Blue Acaras.

My question is - Are these good tank mates.

PS - The only other fish in this tank are four 4" seldom seen Spotted Raphaels.

Norm


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no. the acara are a very mello central american fish. the obliquidens are aggressive victorians from africa. i keep my electric blues in a tank with rose lines, tetras, etc... you know peaceful tropical community tank


----------



## Norm (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks somethinfishy, that's exactly what I wanted to know.

When I put my approx. 1 1/2" Zebras in the 90 gallon as the only fish in there besides the catfish was a 6" plus male Festivum and they harassed the **** out of him  .

A real David and Goliath scenario.

I moved the Festivum to my 100 gallon tank and he now resides with 2 large Combtail Gouramis (they ignore him) and various catfish.

Perhaps *IF* I buy some Acaras I will place them in the 100 gallon tank.

Thanks again

Norm


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

I actually saw a video where a female was in the tank with a sailfin molly and a few gouramis. How are they as parents? Im looking for a fish I can leave with mom and dad without them getting eaten. I have a few in mind from here butlike to keep my options open,


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

My pair of EB acara are wonderful parent-raisers.


----------

